# مخططات وجداول كميات ومواصفات كاملة



## ELKAISAR (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لاخوانى اليوم مخططات وجداول كميات ومواصفات كاملة
وذلك لمشروع مبنى مواقف بمدينة الملك فهد الطبية بالرياض
ارجو ان يكون فيه افادة للجميع
ارجو من الاخوة ابداء الملاحظات والردود

http://www.mediafire.com/?cze9xsltdvu4juc


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (20 مارس 2011)

جزيت خيرا بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## ابورنيم (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ر.م علي (20 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## علي البابلي (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (21 مارس 2011)

الف مليون تريليون شكرا وعافية ... الله يجزيك الخير ... هذا ما أحتاجه من المواصفات وأتمنى لو عندك المزيد من boq لعدة مشاريع أخرى أو لمباني صحية وأبراج طبية وسكنية...أو أحد من الزملاء يفيدنا بشيء من هذا القبيل ....


----------



## المهندسة2010 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ELKAISAR (21 مارس 2011)

اخى و حبيبى دمشقى للعضم انا رفعت هذا المشروع علشانك انت
علشان انت كنت محتاج جداول كميات
وان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع المزيد


----------



## hoiyemen (4 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك إن جميع الأعمال التي قدمتها وتقدمها متميزه .ولأ شك بأن الكثير يستفيدون منها ولأ يزالون يتعشمون في الحصول على المزيد ....وشكرا **....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا**....وشكرا.*


----------



## هيثم محمد على (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah1341 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jamal (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمودشمس (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح جورجى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## معمر السمومي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qazz1977 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سامح جورجى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mokh (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## eng-sharif (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس رواوص (14 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## yasser shoob (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم زد هذاالمنتدى كرما وعلما


----------



## عقيل استيتيه (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Hind Aldoory (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر المليطى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الله ايجازيك خير .....


----------



## abdmaw (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## brngls (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى​


----------



## حسين عرفه (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## norhan elfiky (11 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م/ جيسى (30 مارس 2013)

ياريت ملفات حساب كميات لاني محتاجها ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروه حسنين (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كيرلس متشو جوهر (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## هيثم محمد على (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELKAISAR (7 أبريل 2013)

الاخ العزيز م / جيسى حساب كميات المشروع ليست معى


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (3 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engawyyy (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ومجهود متميز


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (18 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## muhandescivil (25 ديسمبر 2016)

رغم قدم الموضوع الرابط شغال 100 % 

شكرا على المشاركات القيمه


----------



## ELKAISAR (25 ديسمبر 2016)

الرابط على حسابى الشخصى لذا مازال يعمل


----------

